# New haunt Sign (Animated)



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

This year's yard haunt will be themed as a haunted hotel, so I figured I should make a sign for it. It's animated, and switches from displaying "The Grande Admiral Hotel" to "The Dead Hotel". It uses a PicoBoo JR to control the lights.















*For a full how-to (with 35 pictures of the process), go HERE.*

Comments/questions/suggestions are always welcome!​


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very well done


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks really great.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice! Makes me think of creepy movie scene.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats my favorite haunt sign i have ever seen- fantastic job!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! It took a while to build, but I think it'll add a lot of character to the haunt.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome sign! Great work!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicely done. That will be a great display for your haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good job! i like it alot!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nicely done. It has personality.

(Incidentally what's that music from?)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I love it! Very clever!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

One of the most impressive haunt signs I've ever seen!!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats great, thanks for sharing the how to


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. I've never seen that EL wire before, but it gives a great effect.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, has an old time look to it.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I hope it inspires someone to make something similar.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

super cool!!!!!!


----------

